

Statement About Oracle’s Move To Donate OpenOffice.org To The Apache Foundation - petsos
http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/06/01/statement-about-oracles-move-to-donate-openoffice-org-assets-to-the-apache-foundation/

======
codeup
My bet is that the Document Foundation will end up offering the Apache
Software Foundation a major role in their organization in exchange for a
merger of the OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice codebases.

